
John Oliver buys $15M of medical debt for $60k (2016) - bartkappenburg
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/jun/06/john-oliver-medical-debt-forgiveness-last-week-tonight
======
prepend
Does this incur a taxable income for the recipients in the amount that is
forgiven? If so, is it possible for CARP (or orgs like Rolling Jubilee) to buy
and hold the debt, never collecting, without actually forgiving it?

~~~
kpatrick
The debt was out of statute, so probably not taxable.

------
hactually
3 years ago. Wow.

